# First week driving



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Controls
I still have not managed to work out an easy way to use the VC and have to stop to use the central dial. Left handers will love that feature, though.

The voice activation has worked well in some instances, but asking it to end navigation causes "her" to triumphantly tell me that traffic updates have been switched off. I am unable to ask her to drive me anywhere - ie to set the nav verbally - it comes up with some comedy selections that have no link to what I asked for whatsoever.

The VC has been proven to be easily readable from the passenger seat, with mother pointedly expressing the speed limit i should have been observing.

When the car starts with my phone charging, it immediately starts to play the first track on my phone, which is by Aha. Someone please make this stop.

Driving
Definite change of noise when in Dynamic and it roars beautifully, especially up the m1 ramp at Brent Cross, it would seem. Was startled by the sound of it in the A1 Hatfield Tunnel until I realised it was actually an Aventador behind me. It seems to have a strange lag when breaking, a feeling that another bit of the car is stopping a split second later. Better check the bolts. The other driving modes are doing nothing for me. Comfort mode has its work cut out in Brent; Hell hath no fury like a Hendon pot-hole. The brakes seem to be not as responsive as I had remembered from the test drive but they look pretty and it could be my driving.

Cabin/Hood
Definite improvement in sound insulation in the Roadster and it is warmer as well. The neck heating works very well and the seat heating is like an execution in Alabama. You could fry eggs on those seats and it's been great for dusk driving with the hood down. They missed a bit of paint! I will post a video of that soon.

I have had people follow me (creepy), slow down in the overtaking lane to take a picture (dangerous) and lots of kids cheering on the budgie. Love it or hate it, you definitely see it! People seem to really pick up on the dynamic indicators, especially the front ones.

Ludicrous Extras
No need for sign reader if you have the full sat nav as Google does that for you (see 'mother', above).
The reverse camera is great - do it.
The posh lights have been a success so far - just two flashes from oncoming traffic and that's because I had put them on wrong. Well, I had actually put them on full beam and had not activated the matrix at all. Now I have worked it out, and I have had no flashes and it works very well. People also love the dynamic indicators. But you could skip this feature and save lots of money and not be put out at all.

In summary, this is a very engaging and fun car to drive. It's the closest to a sports car I have owned but I have decided I would feel ludicrous driving to Tesco in a Porsche - but a TTS you can do it and not feel like a tool. At the same time, you can blast it around the place safely, whether country roads, the M1 or Kilburn and feel like you're in something much more expensive and sportier.

I cannot tire of how beautiful it looks and how the dash in particular is so deluxe. Have seen random posts on here about how cheap it looks. I don't get that at all!

Here are some new posts. Turn away now!



















































































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks damn good Sherry, a pretty unique and well spec'd roadster that's for sure. With that number plate, I would be calling her Zippy!


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Excellent post Sherry, thanks for sharing!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> When the car starts with my phone charging, it immediately starts to play the first track on my phone, which is by Aha. Someone please make this stop.


Have you tried plugging it in to the other USB port? Only one of them should do audio over it I believe.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks nice.

Shame about aha though...


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice - The pics are pretty atmospheric too.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha yes, I had thought that too Mr R. Zippy it is! I saw OMG the other day which made, er.. LOL.

Yeh tried to get a bit creative, couldn't believe my luck with that old gas station. No v-power there, I can tell you.

Thanks Visuar, I will check that. Take on bloody Me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Stunning, I prefer the look of the mk3 roadster to the coupe.


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Great Post and the car looks gawjus!! you have gone to town on the extras havent you....i wish we had more on ours
tell me do you have the rear wind deflector? ours was a pre ordered model so we didnt have much choice, but do find it a bit windy on the motorway with the hood down!! you would think that would come as standard wouldnt you?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

fantastic photos..


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks. Ricey90, yes it has the deflector and yes, you would have thought so, but nope! It does help at motorway speeds, but not at usual town speeds. The mark 1 had a lovely glass option which I guess became too expensive and a bit heavy. This mesh is fine, but a bit less transparent than the mark 2 mesh.

Oh for those that asked, the detailing was done by Smartshine Detailing in lovely Bedford. Give Harvey a call if you want that sort of finish.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

The deflector in both the Mk2 and Mk3 has never really kept the wind out (how could it with the big massive openings left between it and the windows) for me. It seems to mainly smooth out the wind. You can feel the difference, but it's not big in my opinion. One I used to have on a 206 CC long time ago was much better.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Stunning...  Love the colour... 8)


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking car Sherry, it would be really interesting to hear which of the extras you rate and which are a bit Ho hum


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Superb photos. Vegas yellow would have been my second choice!


----------



## Jermar (Sep 6, 2015)

Give those brakes a few weeks to "bed in". I'm confident you will see improvement.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Count yourself lucky with Aha. I leave a Bluetooth connection running and, if I get in having previously had the phone selected as a source, I get the band Alarm Will Sound performing Aphex Twin's Acoustica, tr 1 "Cock", which is drum and bass performed by a string ensemble. If there's a passenger, I always get "what is that awful music?"
https://www.google.no/url?sa=t&rct=...xTubLHMrnppeEnv6A&sig2=NJVPIFwIqU15Kdjwyn8M7A


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Sherry, I hope that's not a warning light (just under where it says 450ft, yellow symbol next to auto high beam)


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

It looks like a tyre pressures loss indicator light Mr R. Something I've been having recurrent issues with - the warning for the right rear wheel activates quite regularly. I have decided it's spurious (the pressure is always fine when checked) but it's still a little unsettling when it goes off while tearing up the motorway! Wonder if OP is experiencing something similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought that's what it might be BumBum. 

There's an option in the MMI to reset tyre pressures, isn't there? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Is the dash not distracting at night? Or can it be turned off to just display the speedo (like a 90's SAAB!)


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, thanks both.. At first I thought the alarm was about Aha starting up [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] (and that drum and base string song story is hilarious... Looks like i did get off lightly after all!). But yes, you are right it is the bloody tire pressure indicator and that first came up half way down the A1 on Saturday. It then asks to check the pressures and store the info in the mmi. Tedious.

Things I don't like:
1) being gozzed on by a drunk woman in Kensal Rise when I had the hood down before she staggered around the rear of the car. I told you the reverse camera was handy...
2) weird tinny, very slight metallic sound when accelerating - might be the vents
3) bloody aha
4) the special feature phone box does not fit my 6 plus with the charger attached. Idiots. "Zay vil never make a bigger iPhone. Oh".
5) the sat nav bugged out yesterday - would not take me to An address in Cricklewood no matter how many times I put the correct post code in. It wanted to take me to Kensington every time. Maybe has my best interests in mind?
6) I wish it was louder in Dynamic BUT it is making a great sound now as it beds in. Why buy a TT and make it quieter? BUY A PRIUS.
7) the very expensive lights don't work on gradients so I realise I am dazzling drivers that way. Don't understand why that is a problem, do they not have gradients in Germany?

I wouldn't bother with... The advance key. It's just not worth it, as they say on Eastenders.

Unexpectedly amazing;
1) Lane assist is spooky, especially when set to "early" and I love it.

2) er......The lights when they DO work and you turn a corner and you see them all come on like a spotlight onto a stage. It's all very dramatic in an urban camp type of way.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

RobLE said:


> Is the dash not distracting at night? Or can it be turned off to just display the speedo (like a 90's SAAB!)


Things you can adjust:

1) brightness / how much light comes off the display

2) small or big tach + speedo

3) what goes inbetween tach & speedo, so you don't have to have a map there, it can be your audio track list or telephone contacts or date & time, etc.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

But you do get used to the fact they are not real dials very quickly. I like it!


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

) weird tinny, very slight metallic sound when accelerating - might be the vents

I also have this most annoyingly and had it on my S3. Think it is a common "problem" with the Audi 2ltr petrol engine and it really bugs me.
Was hoping it wouldn't be there in the TT...oh well.

I would pressume everyone has this issue yet it is never mentioned in any review and the sales guys at Audi are not aware of it.....really?? Lol


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

Mr R said:


> But you do get used to the fact they are not real dials very quickly. I like it!


Agreed. Got used to it super quick. Didn't notice it at all after a day of use on the more traditional setting without a map.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Mr R said:


> I thought that's what it might be BumBum.
> 
> There's an option in the MMI to reset tyre pressures, isn't there? [smiley=book2.gif]


There is indeed. I reset it every time but it reoccurs. She's due her first oil change in a couple of weeks so I'll get it looked at then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Leegaryhall said:


> ) weird tinny, very slight metallic sound when accelerating - might be the vents
> 
> I also have this most annoyingly and had it on my S3. Think it is a common "problem" with the Audi 2ltr petrol engine and it really bugs me.
> Was hoping it wouldn't be there in the TT...oh well.
> ...


I feared this was coming, a huge issue for A3 / S3 owners it seems:
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/rt ... le.242764/

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/1- ... pm.214068/


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Red and Yellow...










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-Thomas (Jul 12, 2015)

So it seems fitting I post this in here as me and Sherry have been blood brothers since the beginning. However my opinions will be from one month of driving!

Just a disclaimer, this is the first car from Audi I have ever owned, so I cannot compare to any TT's or other Audi vehicles, my previous car was a 1.25 Ford Fiesta Zetec [smiley=bomb.gif]

*Tech ETC*
The VC is unbelievable, I absolutely love technology so getting used to this and playing around with it has been loads of fun. However, with the MMI if you are a lefty I can imagine it to be much more enjoyable, especially when using it to write letters for contacts and radio stations.

Now I absolutely love music, so the B&O sound system was a must, I am blown away by the quality of it, without question it is worth the extra spend, especially with the hot LED lights that curve over the top of the door speakers, in addition to this I was sat around for around half an hour fiddling with the bass and treble knobs to achieve my desired sound at around 11:30pm. I was reminded this by an angry neighbor 

Audi provided me with an Iphone charger which I was extremely grateful for. However it has now become faulty and sometimes chargers my phone and other times doesn't not sure if other people have had a problem with this? It's not a huge thing for me, because my 6plus doesn't actually fit into the front storage haha.

I have had the same problem as Sherry here, for my music I religiously use Spotify and the VC or whatever decides to play the first song on my phone, this is probably nothing to do with the car, but if anyone has any tips on how to stop this then please let me know.

*Traveling*

After smashing out 1000 miles in just under 4 weeks of owning the car I am now fully comfortable with the car.
What a pleasure it is to drive, I was skeptical at first with the much larger wheels and lower suspension than my fiesta to the comfort of the drive. It is second to none, more comfortable by far that my previous car and other cars that I have been a passenger in. Road noise does seem to be quite prominent at high speeds, this doesn't bother me because I just turn up the B&O speakers which solves the issue.

Been driving in eco mode/sport mode most of the time and wow, sport mode give me some tingles in the body. Cannot get enough of the noise from a 4 pot engine, wow. The looks of the car alone are enough to turn heads but the sound! It's icing on the cake.

The car has proved a hit on the streets of Nottinghamshire, turning heads everyday, then as you would expect a few comments from work colleagues and other passers by giving me the you have a 'hairdressers car' comments, but never the less I don't care, nor do I feel that this is the case at all

The very bright front headlights (didn't go for the matrix) seem to be annoying a few road users at night, had a few people flash me in the middle of town, so yes I didn't have main beam on. I returned with a very brief teaser of the main beam and they then proceeded with wave at me at they passed by. :roll:

I have been using only shell v power in the tank since I picked the car up. I cannot compare it to anything else because I have been scared to put anything other than v power in. However I have been doing some reading and it seems that I could get away with using 95ron fuel. I wouldn't ever use supermarket fuel so I may just use shell's normal petrol. Any thoughts on this?

Overall this car is insane, I am only 20 years old which may surprise some of you but being able to drive a car like this at any point in your life will be an absolute pleasure. You don't want to be out of the front seat, its comfortable, easy to drive, smooth and when you want it to it will be a beast. I will find it very difficult to get anything other than an Audi now, not only the car was fantastic but so was Coventry Audi on their presentation, communication and collection.

EDIT: Some of the leather stitching has come apart on my seat. Not sure how it's happened or if it was already like this 

Photos soon


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

is it me or the windscreen is more "flat" than on the mk2?


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting this good write up of your first impressions. How the f**k does a 20 year old manage to buy and run a new TT; the insurance alone must be a nightmare!! Best I could manage at your age was a 6 year old 850cc mini.
Good luck to you though. What the heck will you be driving when you reach the ripe old age of 30; Porsche, Bentley or perhaps a Roller. :lol:


----------



## TT-Thomas (Jul 12, 2015)

You are welcome!

I didn't take the decision to get this car lightly, took me 6 months to decide and work out whether I would be able to afford and like you said run this car. But so far to say I've done 1050 miles the consumption has been pretty good, obviously I could've made the fuel go a long way if I kept my foot off the accelerator but who buys a car like this to do that ? Around £189 on fuel for 1000 miles, doesn't sound bad right. Well if I say that's £189 for one month, sounds much worse. hahaha


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

TT-Thomas said:


> S
> 
> I have had the same problem as Sherry here, for my music I religiously use Spotify and the VC or whatever decides to play the first song on my phone, this is probably nothing to do with the car, but if anyone has any tips on how to stop this then please let me know.


Same problem but with a Samsung Galaxy. Music selection is sometimes first track, sometimes a random shuffle and yesterday it just played one album on repeat and I haven't touched any of the phone settings. Just pressing play on Spotify selection usually overrides it, but stop the car to say refuel, and we are back to square one! Really frustrating - mind you it has led me to some interesting DAB stations although I find the best soundtrack is 'Farty' (the TTS's nickname) in Manual/Dynamic 

Does anyone know the best way of setting up? Is it to do with the MMI or phone - I suspect the latter but it is frustrating the hell out of me


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Have only just seen this, what a great review. The charger my dealer gave me "for free" also stopped working after a week! It is also a clumsy piece of kit.

Hope to see some pictures soon!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

